# sending mails!!!...



## prinz (Jul 13, 2007)

my friend says its possible to send mails from others email id!!!... is this possible!!!...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 13, 2007)

yes


----------



## prinz (Jul 14, 2007)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> yes


how its possible!!!


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 14, 2007)

Allas, Any one Having shared free hosting with php Send mail enabled and access to it can send email from any address...

Refer to this thread by satyamay on same issue... a long discussion was there !!!

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59711&highlight=php+send+email


----------



## prinz (Jul 14, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Allas, Any one Having shared free hosting with php Send mail enabled and access to it can send email from any address...
> 
> Refer to this thread by satyamay on same issue... a long discussion was there !!!
> 
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59711&highlight=php+send+email


 
thanks... Choto Cheeta...


----------



## ahref (Jul 14, 2007)

You can do it even from outlook express, need an SMTP server, or make your pc smtp.


----------



## prinz (Jul 14, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> You can do it even from outlook express, need an SMTP server, or make your pc smtp.


 
Thanks... ahref... can you tell me how can i do it from outlook express, how can i make my pc smtp...


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 14, 2007)

Just change your email address to someone else's in the account properties!


----------



## RCuber (Jul 14, 2007)

He he he  I cant resist telling you guys. I had sent my colleague who sits next to me a mail from BillGates@microsoft.com  . He happily opend that mail only to see "THIS IS JUST A TEST MAIL"  .


----------



## Liggy (Jul 14, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> He he he  I cant resist telling you guys. I had sent my colleague who sits next to me a mail from BillGates@microsoft.com  . He happily opend that mail only to see "THIS IS JUST A TEST MAIL"  .


LOL wish I thought of that when I was workin at tech centres!!! would have loved to see their face when they open it!!!


----------



## ahref (Jul 15, 2007)

prinz said:
			
		

> Thanks... ahref... can you tell me how can i do it from outlook express, how can i make my pc smtp...



As told by The Unknown, change your email address in account properties
To make you PC smtp, search google for smtp servers, there are many softwares download and install. Your PC will work as SMTP. In SMTP field  of your outlook express use localhost.

You can send emails from your PC, but chances are your email will be either rejected by other servers or will go in spam folder because of strong spam filters many webmail provider use.

However there are another methods through which you can increase the probability of reaching email to inbox.


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 15, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> As told by The Unknown, change your email address in account properties
> To make you PC smtp, search google for smtp servers, there are many softwares download and install. Your PC will work as SMTP. In SMTP field  of your outlook express use localhost.
> 
> You can send emails from your PC, but chances are your email will be either rejected by other servers or will go in spam folder because of strong spam filters many webmail provider use.
> ...


Another method is signup for a POP/SMTP mail service (like Gmail) and set any fake email address. Send email!


----------



## cyberscriber (Jul 15, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> Another method is signup for a POP/SMTP mail service (like Gmail) and set any fake email address. Send email!


how to setup fake email address in gmail? don need to activate it?


----------



## ahref (Jul 15, 2007)

cyberscriber said:
			
		

> how to setup fake email address in gmail? don need to activate it?


Yes, you can not send email from fake id, using gmail or many other smtp servers. You have to prove tht you are owner of tht id in gmail. In other smtp server they relay email from approved id only.


----------



## RCuber (Jul 15, 2007)

Guys .. It is possible to send EMail with out having any account what so ever . I do it all the time  . Sending mail without actually having a account is a pice of cake in .NET


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 15, 2007)

Are baba!!  In the email account properties, a field titled "Email Address" is there where you can set your desired fake email address! 

See this image:

In this image, The_Unknown@thinkdigit.com is an invalid email address. If i send an mail to someone, the mail will be sent by The_Unknown@thinkdigit.com !

*scr.theitkgroup.net/mail.png


----------



## ahref (Jul 15, 2007)

No email will not go if you will use gmail smtp, it will be rejected.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 15, 2007)

charangk said:
			
		

> Guys .. It is possible to send EMail with out having any account what so ever . I do it all the time  . Sending mail without actually having a account is a pice of cake in .NET


 yeah , i know that...I dont even use .NET


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 16, 2007)

prinz said:
			
		

> my friend says its possible to send mails from others email id!!!... is this possible!!!...



Thats how Phishing works


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 16, 2007)

@ahref, i have sent many mails in this way.


----------



## ahref (Jul 16, 2007)

The Unknown said:
			
		

> @ahref, i have sent many mails in this way.


You can send depends upon which SMTP server you are using. Can you confirm that you can send email using gmail SMTP from fake from id.


----------



## rakeshishere (Jul 16, 2007)

I guess in Gmail thats impossible as they got  really strong Email Filters which is why I just love it


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 16, 2007)

ahref said:
			
		

> You can send depends upon which SMTP server you are using. Can you confirm that you can send email using gmail SMTP from fake from id.


 Yes, once using GMAIL only. At that time, GMAIL was not open to all (invitation system).


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 16, 2007)

You cannot use Gmail SMTP. It requires authentication and not a open SMTP server


----------



## nileshgr (Jul 16, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> You cannot use Gmail SMTP. It requires authentication and not a open SMTP server


You are not understand what i am saying. In my client, when i set *MY* fake mail address (which is neither part of SMTP or POP), the client will send email as the set email address. SMTP and POP settings are the same which enable it to send. Understand?


----------

